# First post -- soon-to-be CAAD9 owner!



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to say hi and say that I've been lurking around these forums for the past couple of weeks as I've been shopping for a road bike. I finally settled on a CAAD9-5 after riding a lot of different bikes over the past 2 weeks, and my very helpful LBS salesbiker convinced me to go for the 2010 for the BB30 and all-carbon fork.

So...that's what I'm doing! Probably tomorrow or the next day I'm going to place my order for a CAAD9-5 in charcoal grey. While I'm a bit bummed I can't get it in BBQ (seriously, if Cannondale is already making CAAD9 frames in that color, why isn't it available in any of the different levels?), charcoal grey should be an acceptable substitute.

Anyway, that's all.

Asad


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. I've got my eye on a CAAD9 frame as well.


----------



## kthung (Jun 18, 2009)

Lucky you! I've been dying to try a CAAD9. I must've called 10 different shops within half an hour of me, no CAAD9s just sixes and synapses. Must show how popular they are.


----------



## loskaos (Apr 26, 2009)

welcome to the club , im getting my caad9-5 2010 on friday mine is blue , i was looking for caad9-5 2009 and synapse 2009 but they were OOS so i luckily had the timing for the caad9-5 2010 to be ready to order, cant complain about the extra $$ it looks shweet!


----------



## Trbogolf (Jun 15, 2009)

Congrats! just picked up an '09 CAAD9-5 myself. Should have waited for the '10 but prefer the all white frame, although the BB30 would be nice but not a big deal to me.
Again, Congrats. It's a great bike!


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

Arg. I just talked to my LBS -- the grey CAAD9-5's won't be in until mid-September! So my options are either to wait until then, or pony up the additional $$ to get a CAAD9-4 in BBQ -- if that's even available now.

Asad


----------



## tackhammer (Oct 2, 2008)

asad137 said:


> Arg. I just talked to my LBS -- the grey CAAD9-5's won't be in until mid-September! So my options are either to wait until then, or pony up the additional $$ to get a CAAD9-4 in BBQ -- if that's even available now.
> 
> Asad


What was the price of the 9-5 that you were quoted? Also, how much more is the 4?


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

List for the 5 is $1499, I was quoted $1399. List for the 4 is $1799, but I didn't get a quote for that because I didn't think I'd need one.

Asad


----------



## drunkn (Jul 29, 2009)

What pedals do you guys recommend getting with these bikes? I was thinking about getting the Shimano PD-A530


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

drunkn said:


> What pedals do you guys recommend getting with these bikes? I was thinking about getting the Shimano PD-A530


I have A530's on my commuter bike. Only had them a few weeks, but I like them. I can hop on with my street shoes for a quick ride to the store or wear my bike shoes for the commute. Downsides are only single-sided entry, and probably weigh more than a dedicated clipless pedal -- doesn't really make much of a diff. on my 25lb commuter bike.

When I get my CAAD9, I am going with a double-sided clipless pedal. Probably something like an M540 so I can use the same shoes and cleats I already have.

Asad


----------



## drunkn (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm a bit confused (just getting into biking and the 2010 caad9-4 will be my first bike) what's the purpose of double-sided clipless pedals? Is it so you can "snap-in" from any angle?


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeah, it's so you don't have to flip the pedal over to the correct side to click in. Traditional "road" pedals like the Look style and the Shimano road pedals are single-sided. Lots of other pedals like Speedplays and many "mountain-bike" style pedals that use SPD-style cleats are double-sided. I believe the Crank Bros. "Eggbeater" pedal offers a 4-sided entry.

Asad


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

My 2009 CAAD 9/7 is a freakin' rocket...after upgrading to Dura Ace 7700 9-speed gruppo and Aksium Race wheels. 

Where else can you score a race-ready bike for under $1000?


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

Well, it's not really fair to call it "race-ready" for "under $1000" if you spent money upgrading it, is it?

Asad


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

asad137 said:


> Well, it's not really fair to call it "race-ready" for "under $1000" if you spent money upgrading it, is it?
> 
> Asad


Technically, no. Considering I spent twice the bikes value already- the bike was still FAST even in 100% stock Tiagra/Sora form!


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

How much did you spend on the Dura Ace grouppo ?


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

drunkn said:


> What pedals do you guys recommend getting with these bikes? I was thinking about getting the Shimano PD-A530


Word of warning about those ... I have them on one of my commuters and they can be a pain to clip into. Normal one-sided clipless pedals always fall a certain way due to gravity, so when you start off you always know which way to flip the pedal so you can clip in. But these don't. They sort of stay vertically oriented 12/6. So unless you get lucky clipping in initially, you almost always have to look down and fumble the pedal to the correct side.

If this is a dedicated road bike I would get dedicated road pedals like Look Keos or something.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

DrRoebuck said:


> They sort of stay vertically oriented 12/6.


FWIW, I haven't noticed that at all with mine. Then again, I'd been riding with single-sided platforms before that so I was always used to flipping them with my toe all the time anyway.

Asad


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

About $450...eBay is your friend!


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

Argh. Well, I'm rethinking my decision to go for a CAAD9.

One...my other bike was recently stolen while I was on vacation. Not that it was a particularly nice ride (an 84 Fuji Del Rey in the wrong size for me), but it was something I could at least ride around. Now that I don't have a bike, I'm debating whether I want to wait another nearly a month, especially when...

...I saw the pics of serengeti's charcoal grey CAAD9-5. Some people might like it, but I personally absolutely hate the red and white decals. The red stripes alone would have been fine, but with the white...ugh. Not my thing at all.

So...my options are go for a CAAD9-4 in BBQ, which is both more expensive and will still have the same long wait time, or...look into something else. In particular I'm looking at a Rival-equipped Neuvation F100, and while I realize that it's probably not as high quality a frame as the Cannondale (and doesn't have BB30), it's basically CAAD9-4 spec at CAAD9-5 price, has nearly the same geometry, better/lighter wheels (arguably), is similarly light if not lighter, and it looks exactly how I want it to look: black, without excessive ornamentation. And I can have it in a week.

Decisions, decisions. Argh (again).

Asad


----------



## B2010 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Just do it!*

I'd go ahead and pull the trigger on something if I were you. If you don't think you'll regret passing up the CAAD at a later date then get the other bike and get on the road. I ordered a 9-4 awhile ago and the wait is horrible, but i know it'll be worth it in the end. Good luck with your purchase (whatever it might be)!


----------



## serengeti (Jul 29, 2009)

Don't like my CAAD9? I know everyone has their own preferences so it didn't bother me, but my bike told me if was offended. But like I said in my post, I think the bike is possessed. Don't worry, possessions usually run in the same family so it should only occur in CAAD9/5's. 

So the answer is to get another CAAD9 model other than 5.:thumbsup:


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

Well, to throw some more info into the mix...

Talked to my LBS where I put the deposit for the CAAD9-5. They gave me a couple options for getting a bike quickly:

1 - 2009 Cannondale Six-5 (105) for $1600
2 - 2009 Specialized Tarmac Elite (105) for $1800

The Six has a slightly taller head tube but is otherwise very close to the CAAD.
The Specialized is almost the exact same geo as the CAAD frame. Is it as light? As stiff?

Both are still more $$ than a Neuvation with Rival, full carbon fork, and lighter wheels.

Again, I say: Argh.

Asad


----------



## jscumbie (Jul 15, 2009)

*Make sur to buy what you want*

Keep in mind, you are going to be riding whatever you buy for years. Buy what you want, not what you can get quickly. My CAAD5 frame was recently damaged (see Damaged CAAD5 frame thread) and has to be replaced. I've done a lot of soul searching and reading and thinking and finally decided that instead of replacing the frame on my 5 year old CAAD5, I am going to replace it with a new bike ... a 2010 CAAD9-1. I am without a bike now and am having to wait for it to arrive. My LBS has been very generous and is loaning me bikes of all brands and types while I am waiting on my new bike to arrive. Even if I was without any loaner bikes and couldn't ride at all, I think waiting for the bike I want is going to be a great investment of my time.


----------



## Frasoir (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey Folks....Vancouver Canada here...I put a deposit on a 2010 Caad9-5 almost three weeks ago. Still not here, but I'm pretty damn chuffed about getting my hands (and feet) on it. I'm sure it'll make my Apollo Gran Sport seem like a heavy old clunker by comparison, which it is. Not quite sure about pedals at this point, but leaning towards the Look Keo Easy. Cheaper than Shimano 105 and most reviews are pretty positive. Anyone have any comment?


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Get the Shimano Ultegra 6620G pedal....its virtually identical to the Dura Ace one ('cept weight). The power transfer is direct, instant and felt the moment you stand up on the bike. For the $139 price they are a better bargain than the Looks.


----------



## CdaleNut (Aug 2, 2009)

Hello there......................After reading some of your post ive noticed u like the rival grouppo on bikes and plus ud like to have the BBQ scheme am i correct ?? If so why not just buy the CAAD9 4 which comes in BBQ and has the Rivals on it ?? take care

Asad[/QUOTE]


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

CdaleNut said:


> Hello there......................After reading some of your post ive noticed u like the rival grouppo on bikes and plus ud like to have the BBQ scheme am i correct ?? If so why not just buy the CAAD9 4 which comes in BBQ and has the Rivals on it ?? take care


Simple: Money.

I thought about ordering a CAAD9-4, but my LBS was telling me it would take probably until October to get it in. With that and the cost difference, I ended up getting a Neuvation F100, which is black, has Rival and better wheels than the CAAD9-5, and weighs and costs less to boot.

Asad


----------



## CdaleNut (Aug 2, 2009)

asad137 said:


> Simple: Money.
> 
> I thought about ordering a CAAD9-4, but my LBS was telling me it would take probably until October to get it in. With that and the cost difference, I ended up getting a Neuvation F100, which is black, has Rival and better wheels than the CAAD9-5, and weighs and costs less to boot.
> 
> Asad




I had the same problem with choosing a bike at first. First i wanted to get the caad9 5 but i really wanted a better grouppo then the 105 so i started looking at the 4 but i wasnt too fond of the red or the BBQ. So after going back and forth for quite some time i finally decided the heck with it and for the price and the grouppo that comes with it i talked myself into dishing out the money to just go get the Caad9 1................plus i got a great deal on it so that makes it better as well


----------



## Caad9Rider88 (Aug 26, 2009)

*My First Cannondale Road Bike*

This is my first Cannondale road bike. I started out with a 2008 Caad9 R5 frame a few months ago and slowly bought parts from there. In my opinion, Cannondale probably make the best looking brushed aluminum frames, especially with their clean looking welds. I decided to go with a 9-speed drivetrain because I got an awesome deal on a 9-speed Dura Ace cassette and 9-speed Tiagra shifters. However, in the future I will probably upgrade to 10-speed. Let me know what you guys think.

Specs:
2008 CAAD9 frame with Slice Ultra Fork
Dura Ace 7800 53/39 Crank
Ultegra SL Rear Derailleur
Tiagra Front Derailleur
Dura Ace 7700 12-25 Cassette
Tiagra 4500 9-Speed Shifters
Shimano RS-10 Wheels
FSA Wing Pro Handlebar
Easton EA70 Seatpost
San Marco Ischia Saddle
Conti Grand Prix 4000 Tires


----------

